
Azure Container Service is now generally available - CoreySanders
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-container-service-is-now-generally-available/
======
skyraider
This is interesting when compared to Amazon Elastic Container Service because
of Azure Container Service's support for native Docker clustering tools.

If I am developing user docker-compose, I want to deploy that way, too - at
least until I reach scale, at which point I want scheduling and orchestration
tools, e.g. Swarm.

For easier disaster recovery, it's very convenient if these
scheduling/orchestration tools let you deploy in the same way cross-cloud-
provider. Swarm can run on AWS/Azure/GCE/bare metal, whereas ECS (which
doesn't support Swarm and has its own scheduling/orchestration toolset) can
only run on ECS.

+1 to MS for thinking about native tooling up-front.

~~~
CoreySanders
One of our primary goals with ACS is to make sure we offered versatility with
the platform. We wanted to support both a choice of orchestrators (DCOS and
Swarm) and wanted to expose these open source solutions directly, enabling
cross-cloud mobility.

Disclosure: I work for Microsoft on Azure.

~~~
SEJeff
Does this mean you and the Azure team convinced Mesosphere to open source
DCOS?

~~~
rossgardler
We (MS) are one of over 60 partners that Mesosphere worked with to open source
DC/OS. No convincing required :-)

------
florianleibert
Here is more information about the underlying technology, which also powers
e.g. Twitter (Apache Mesos and DC/OS). [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/blog/microsoft-joins-the-n...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/blog/microsoft-joins-the-new-dc-os-open-source-project/)

------
jksmith
Look for golang support in VS Code to continue improving.

~~~
gecko
It's honestly already pretty freaking good. If you allow for the fact that Go
is a less rich language (syntactically) than Java, I'd even suggest that VSC
for Go is on par with IDEA products for their respective languages. There's
definitely stuff to improve yet, but the day-to-day stuff is smooth as silk.

~~~
jksmith
Of course I use VS for my Stepford wife work, but always used LiteIDE for my
golang stuff. I'll have to check out VSC.

------
sauryadas_
Awesome!!

------
awinter-py
Availability nice to have. If they can get it consistent & partition-tolerant,
I think people will really get behind this product.

